# acrobat 6 font problem



## flanders (3. Februar 2004)

hallo erstmal

ich habe folgendes Problem beim Acrobat Pro 6.0:

wenn ich versuche, bei einem nicht geschützten pdf-Dokument über Touch-Up Text Tool einen Textbereich zu ändern, z.B. den Font oder ein Wort einzufügen erscheint folgende Fehlermeldung:

"all or part of the selection has no available system font. you cannot add or delet text using the currently selected font."

aber mir ist schleierhaft, wie ich den Font ändern soll, wenn nicht über die Touchup-Properties. Dort erhalte ich dann aber die Meldung:

"The change to a different font was not done because the chosen font and the font encodings in the document differ and could not be resolved"

Kann mir da jemand einen Tipp geben


----------



## marwin (7. Februar 2004)

Die internen Fontbezeichner sind verschieden. Da geht nichts. 

Besser ist es das Ursprungsdokument zu verändern - nur dann hat man auch die letzte (richtige) Fassung noch. Ein modifiziertes PDF hilft zwar weiter - später weiß man aber nicht mehr ob daran noch Änderungen ausgeführt wurden oder die letzte Fassung im Word die endgültige war.

marwin


----------

